# Just Another Tiny (Not So Much) Haul



## MAC_Whore (Nov 17, 2009)

cc


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow that is pretty tiny for you MAC_Whore!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great haul!


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 17, 2009)

Enjoy.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Wow that is pretty tiny for you MAC_Whore!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great haul!_

 
I know....so small, it's barely worth mentioning.  Just a little blip on the radar. lol

I have to photo a bunch of stuff for my sale, but as soon as I finish that, I am _finally _going to photograph my "collection" of makeup.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 17, 2009)

Enjoy!!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, sweet haul! Enjoy it!


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Nov 17, 2009)

All I have to say is:


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 17, 2009)

Your haul is amazing!!! Please do share your review on the entire Magic, Mirth and Mischief Colour Collection.


----------



## mariserinb (Dec 8, 2009)

OMG. jealous. but this makes me feel better about my recent haulage LOL


----------



## teaberry (Dec 10, 2009)

^^^ What she said! haha! actually, it makes me want to do another !


----------

